# chillers recommendation



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking to get a chiller for a 60 gallon cube seahorse gorgonian tank that is going to kept at around 70F. Thinking 1/10hp.

Choices available seem to be: (goreef and jl)

Aqua Euro 1/10 HP Chiller(retails for $480 
JBJ Arctica Titanium Chiller 1/10 Hp - $620
EcoPlus 1/10 HP Aquarium Chiller $400

Just wondering if anyone has experience with these or advice on what to look for in general.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

dont think a 1/16 will keep constant 70, you would have to go bigger.
also you must take into consideration current operating temperature, 
plus you dont want a chiller running all the time, cycle should be where the chiller is off more than running.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> dont think a 1/16 will keep constant 70, you would have to go bigger.
> also you must take into consideration current operating temperature,
> plus you dont want a chiller running all the time, cycle should be where the chiller is off more than running.


thanks,

The room temp where the tank is located will probably be at 74-76F (the house is set to 74 but there is traffic during the day in/out to backyard). The lighting is fairly subdued (compared to SPS - there is one Kessil 360WE).

During the summer months - I will probably just shoot for 72F. That's about a 2-4 degree capacity.

The Aqua Euro is rated for 60g - 20F and a tank size of 80g. The JBJ (which is what everyone seems to use) is rated for a 130g tank. The Eco Plus is rated for 90 and a -10F.

I guess what I'm trying to get a feel for is whether these rating are just so inflated that I need to go with a 1/4 hp unit (that's a significant upgrade and seems very big for a 60g - the 1/4hp is rated for 260g).

The other thing I'm trying to get a feel for is whether the JBJ which is considerably more expensive is worth it from a reliability and noise perspective.


----------



## bam (Feb 5, 2012)

I been running the JBJ-DBE-200 1/4 hp on my 180 reef tank for over 5 years without any issues. The unit is very reliable, I don't have any experience with the other chillers.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a JBJ 1/15 HP Titanium brand new with free installation kit ($30 value) that I am selling at $300 if you or anybody is interested.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I lost 6 red sea anthias fish , 5 sps colonies , 3 ricordeas , 1 huge elegant coral in 30mins over heat running with stupid JBJ 1/10 hp chiller


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

bam said:


> I been running the JBJ-DBE-200 1/4 hp on my 180 reef tank for over 5 years without any issues. The unit is very reliable, I don't have any experience with the other chillers.


thnks! whats the noise level like?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> I lost 6 red sea anthias fish , 5 sps colonies , 3 ricordeas , 1 huge elegant coral in 30mins over heat running with stupid JBJ 1/10 hp chiller


thanks, can you elaborate - was it a temp controller error within the JBJ?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For 1/5HP and up, I prefer AquaLogic chillers. They are more expensive vs their overseas counterparts but are built like brick $***houses. They include a Ranco temp controller which I need not elaborate further. Noise wise they are on par if not a touch louder on start up and shut off.

Oldest one I have running is a 15y/o 1HP and earliest is 4years.

JME/2C


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

wtac said:


> For 1/5HP and up, I prefer AquaLogic chillers. They are more expensive vs their overseas counterparts but are built like brick $***houses. They include a Ranco temp controller which I need not elaborate further. Noise wise they are on par if not a touch louder on start up and shut off.
> 
> Oldest one I have running is a 15y/o 1HP and earliest is 4years.
> 
> JME/2C


thanks,
Think the AquaLogic's are probably outside of what I want to afford. Only JL seems to carry them and they all start at close to 1K.

Leaning towards either JBJ or Aqua Euro 1/10hp at this point.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you decided yet?

If not, take a look at this, worth the wait:

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/29/tecos-tank-chiller-line/


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks for the heads up - this is very interesting.

I'm holding off until I can see the units live. The new tank is in the family room and noise will be a significant concern.


----------

